# First dive off the new boat



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Got the new cat out for the first dive it is one great dive ride we dove 4 people me Clay Brandy Steve and 1 person went along to captin the boat and do some fishing we ran out the Oriskny did 2 dives ended up with 4 Aj's largest one 45lbs 3 big amico's and 1 scamp which we grilled on the boat for lunch I'm sure Clay will post more details and maybe some video


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done Chad! Glad you guys had a good and safe trip!


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Great trip Chad. Great crew, weather, seas, via, and fish..... and awesome boat!!!


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking forward to some video Clay-Doh.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad,

Congrats on the new sled....how's she ride? Nice jack!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome dive boat Chad, and thanks for letting me go! After having met you about 5 years ago, first time I got to dive with you.

That was the O???I swear I thought we were at the Massachusettes!! when my depth gage read 140' at one point I thought they must have dredged around the Mass!:whistling:

Getting ready to head to bible services now. The video will be a while in the making, but pulled some great high res stills from the underwater footage of the guys with there big AJ's, and one of the 2 sharks that had a failure to communicate, meeting his untimely end. "He was commin right for me" as Jimbo on south park would say. He really was though.

Thanx again, and I'll try and post those pics this evening. Great group out!:thumbup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

the O is the new mass that is where to get all the big fish :thumbup:
at least people may believe that clay:no:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, nice AJ!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Underwater spearfishing is definately on my bucket list!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice AJ.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see the video.

How was the Vis out there?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Vis was great. Probably 70ft or so. we had a good time and the new dive sled is awesome. Im in the market for a new ride and Chads setup made me want one.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

*Boat question*

Toner - PM sent


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The viz was great. Here's a few pics I pulled from the video.

Brandy with a fat one that broke his tip, after "punching" him in the head a few times with his tail.








Here's Chad with his.








I gave him a hand and shanked the AJ a few times.








Three guys with fish on, and this shark kept makin passes.








He eventually got bolder.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

But we came to an understanding


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES CLAY I CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO :thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

TONER said:


> GREAT PICTURES CLAY I CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO :thumbup:


 
+1


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice! I can't tell by the picks, was the understanding enhanced by a powerhead?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. "Enhanced Understanding"....I like it...a new phrase has been coined!:thumbup:

The last 2 pics you can see the explosion. 2 minutes later, another shark swam up. But he must of seen the condition of his uncle, cuz he was well behaved and just circled from a distance out of curiosity. See....sharks are intelligent!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Powerheads- they make grown kids smile!


----------



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

Clay are you wearing your GoPro on your chest now?? I know you were thinking about it. And have you been able to get any 3D footage yet?? Would love to see that! Nice pics! Looks like you guys had a good day. Vis looks incredible.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

yES, CHANGED TO CHEST MOUNT. mUCH BETTER, (oops caps lock) although I've only used it twice, and I realized first time I had to cut excess strap off my bc that was in the way. Now I see I need to put a strap a lil lower on my inflator to keep it from swinging to in front of the camera.

As far as 3-d footage, I did get some at the rigs on the surface, but the 2nd camera I borrowed would only film for about 2 minutes before shutting off and would not since back up. I had the latest firmware installed on both, so not sure what the prob was. Going to borrow another and try and figure it out


----------

